# Moving to Amsterdam & I need advice....



## badboy55 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a question. I get drug tested sometimes only on the 5th day of every month though. However i am moving to Amsterdam from January 2006 to the middle of May. I want to make the most out of my trip. They cannot drug test me until June 5th, 2006 which is the first time I can get a drug test when i get back. I was wondering how often do you think i can smoke (the most), how much dank can i smoke (as in grams amount) and also how much time should i give myself before i quit, to come back to the states and piss clean. I know height and weight comes into factor... I am 6'0" and i weigh 145 lbs. I have a very high metabolism, workout, and stay active. Please help me if you have any advice or tips. 

Thank you,
   LS

P.S. The type of urine test they give me is the one where they do it right then... They put the tester into your urine and watch the bars show. They do not send it to a lab for further testing.

Any Advice will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2005)

They'd play hell gettin' me to come back..

thc is stored infat tissue. I'd say you could smoke your brains out Jan. Feb. and March. 90  days _should_ clear your sysytem.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 24, 2005)

or you can get some detox when you get home....


----------



## badboy55 (Sep 24, 2005)

if i smoked all through March though, it wouldn't leave me 90 days. My father suggested i quit smokin 45 days before i come back, and he said that was only if i smoke like 3 times a week. I plan on only smoking maybe 1 or 2 joints each day, on an average of 3 times a week. I will be taking classes and traveling to other countries, so i cant smoke all the time anyways. Do you think i left 2 months clean if i smoked as often as stated above, i would be clear??let me know what you guys think... again thank you for your responses. I am not opposed to using the gelatin method, i had heard about that a few years back. I am just unsure how long the marijuana will stay on my fat cells. I think i need to start testing early before i leave, so i can figure out maybe how long the THC stays in my piss... anymore tips, ideas, advice will help


----------



## badboy55 (Sep 24, 2005)

Themanwithnoname said:
			
		

> or you can get some detox when you get home....


 
Detox only works temporarily though, right before the test... correct? or do they have a detox that will clear your system out completely? any suggestions?


----------



## badboy55 (Sep 25, 2005)

anyone there?


----------



## weed toka (Sep 27, 2005)

u can goto a smokeshop and buy a drinkers aid in making u clean for the same day u just have to follow the instructions or ask the person whos at the smokeshop questions bout it but thats like 40 $ but if u wanna wait it out then it takes up to a month


----------



## Insane (Sep 27, 2005)

Ive heard the only %100 fool proof method of getting yourself clean is no smoking at all for 6 months.


----------



## weed toka (Oct 8, 2005)

LOL no buddy 6 months is to long a month is wats required unless u smoke like more than an eighth every day then u would have to keep clean for bout 2 months ive drug tested be4 and they've told me how long it takes


----------



## badboy55 (Oct 9, 2005)

weed tokaLOL no buddy 6 months is to long a month is wats required unless u smoke like more than an eighth every day then u would have to keep clean for bout 2 months ive drug tested be4 and they've told me how long it takes


So weed toka,
  How often do you think i could smoke in order to be clean in a month?? i was going to leave 45 days of no smoking before i leave.... could i smoke like once a week.... twice a week?? what do ya think?  thanks


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC (Oct 10, 2005)

Just Go To The Supplement Store, Gnc Or Whatever And But The Detox Drinks. They Taste Like Shit But I Have Been Tested Repeatedly And I Usually Follow The Rule Of No Smoking For 72 Hrs Prior, Take The Detox Drink And Follow The Directions To The Letter. I Smoke 2 To 3 Times Daily For 20+ Years And Have Never Failed A Piss Test.


----------



## badboy55 (Oct 10, 2005)

thank you everyone for your responses and contributions. I think i am going to smoke a gram maybe once every four days. Then quit 45 days before i come back. then just to be safe buy a drink for my piss test the day i take it.


hopefully it works out.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 11, 2005)

All you have to do is take DETOX 2 hrs before test and you will be completely flushed out.  Or you could go by the old standard and drink about a quart of vinegar and drink like 2 gals of water.  ive had friends smoke the day before test, take detox 2 hrs before and pass with flying colors.  but its up to you if you want to give up MJ for 45 days. Kudos to you if you can leave Mary for that long


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 4, 2006)

If they don't watch you actually pee you can use the fake stuff, worked for me for a totally in-depth test for driving an ambulance.

http://www.cleartest.com/products/urine.html

worked for me.


----------



## kackarot (Apr 5, 2006)

i hate this.  everyone has ideas about how long weed stays in you but no one REALLY seems to know.  including me.

i took a drug class from an x cop and he told me the instant tests can only detect THC in your system if you've smoked within the last 8 days.  for most of my probation i've smoked 3 weeks and just quit the last week before i had to go visit my probation officer...didn't drink excessive amounts of water, didn't take any pills or any detox drinks and i ALWAYS passed my UA's

maybe you should check it out


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 6, 2006)

Geltin works wonders.


----------



## badboy55 (May 3, 2006)

Well my trip is coming to an end. I might have fucked myself though, i might not have. I smoked on the 18th of April- one small bowl. Then on April 29th, not even thinking about it i took a very very small bite of my g/f's space cake. I am now losing sleep and freaking out wether or not i will pass my drug test. I come back home on the 23rd but i might just not call in till the 5th as stated to buy myself time.


kackarot, is that information accurate? They give me a five panel test then and there. I think i will be alright but i am freaking. What would they do if i failed? I am on Probation for Felony Attempt to distribute marijuana...

Dammit i ******* hate my life, i dont want to **** myself and end up going to jail or some shit. I have never ever failed a drug test since i have been on probation. As stated before I am 5'11'- 6 foot and weigh 140- 145 lbs. 

Do you guys think i will be alright? Should i screen myself right when i get back? Any tips or advice as to what i should do to prepare? Please give me any encouragement, advice and help. I am very scared....


----------



## badboy55 (May 3, 2006)

also what kind of gelatin stuff should i buy? i dont know if i am just worrying myself for no reason, but i might just drink like a gallon of water, take 4 asprins, some vitamin b and a detox drink the day of or before the test just for good measure...


----------



## skateNsmoke (May 3, 2006)

yo i was on probey for a year for a felony so i know how u feel when i only had 2 days to clear my system i got on a sweatshirt and some sweatpants and ran forever and burned as much fat as i could then id take niacin pills  which burn like hell but its worth it.... anyways if u have ecleast 20 days and u dont smoke and u burn enough fat cells and u should be fine be sure to drink lots of water better start now good luck


----------



## badboy55 (May 4, 2006)

Yeah man probation sucks. I hope a little more than 20 days is good. So i heard though that i shouldn't excercise the week before the test and eat alot of food and sit on my ass. I also heard not to drink alot of water until a little before the test. I hate all this ******* speculation. Anyone else with any advice will be appreciated. Thanks for the support guys, it helps for real.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 4, 2006)

badboy55 what I have always done, and it has alway worked for me is I stop for a week.   I drink lots of water and take cranberry pills for that entire week.  The day of the test I drink lots of water and take some muti-vitimens.


----------



## DillaWilla (May 4, 2006)

yo badboy...first of all stop panicing! Here is a tip; everybody's bodies are different so I am sure that what most of the posters are advising will work...I have recently had to pass a piss test for a new job, I have smoked very regularly for 11 years. I waited until 3 days before the test and started a high regimen of cranberry extract pills, echinacea, and 3 gallons of water per day and passed the test with no problems. For a few days you will be pissing like a race horse but hey, you'll pass! With the amount of time you have I would just start taking a normal regimen of cranberry extract and echinacea with 12-16 glasses of water per day and you should be absolutely fine. Even if you give in and smoke again just make sure you abstain for at least a week and power down a high dose of water and the above vitamins...Oh yeah PS you probably wont catch a cold for a while either which is good....Good Luck!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 4, 2006)

fuk it you is on holiday so enjoy.

lol

pkj


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

yeah...what pkj said.....enjoy you trip!


----------



## badboy55 (May 4, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> yeah...what pkj said.....enjoy you trip!


 
Hehe, i know guys. I have smoked my brains out for the past 4 months, but all good things come to an end. And i would rather have my freedom than smoke. I have tried every kind of bud u can imagine here. I will miss living here. I am a lucky ************. But i dont want my luck to run out.


----------



## badboy55 (May 4, 2006)

Again everyone, thanks for all your advice. It is reassuring to have some positive support from fellow tokers. I think i will be cool I have 25 days and even I will really push the fluids for the few days before hand, and even give myself a test drug screen just for that exztra boost of self confidence.


----------



## badboy55 (May 4, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> I waited until 3 days before the test and started a high regimen of cranberry extract pills, echinacea,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 4, 2006)

you can get the cranberry pill at most any store.  What does echimacea do dilla?


----------



## badboy55 (May 5, 2006)

Hey one more questioin. I take Multivitamin pills everyday that supplies 100% of my daily dose of Riboflavin (B2). I was told this can give false positives for THC. How long does that have to be in my system to show a false positive. Should I sustain from taking them?

Also.. if i break up weed to roll a joint for my friends... (not everyone can roll them dutchie style). Will the THC be absorbed through my fingers? thus increasing the chance for a failed drug test?


----------



## badboy55 (May 5, 2006)

Anyone There?


----------



## DillaWilla (May 5, 2006)

hey Badoy... I cant tell you much about riboflavin, I know it is in all multi-vitamins but really have never heard of false positives on a drug test. As far as Cranberry Extract, like CCH said you can get it just about anywhere; Drug Store, Health Food Store, etc. The same goes for echinacea or sometimes called "Golden Seal" basically all it is, is a natural immune system booster but it has very high cleansing properties. Both the c-berry and echinacea are all natural so dont worry about putting drugs in your system, they are just like your multi you take everyday...Good Luck


----------



## badboy55 (May 8, 2006)

hey guys, quick question. can thc be absorbed through your fingers? i rolled a joint here for some of my friends...


----------



## Guppy (May 8, 2006)

Hi badboy.  Don't know how it works in the US, but if you were smoking in Amsterdam, where it is perfectly legal, and then go back home and fail a test, how can they hang you out to dry for that???  You have broken no laws by still having it in your system when you get back home. Just a thought and I'd certainly seek legal advice if I failed a test when I had broken no laws when smoking....


----------



## badboy55 (May 8, 2006)

Smoking legally here is legal, however i believe it might be a violation of probation. Thats where they get you. I haven't smoked though   . So i should be fine. Anybody have any idea about the whole THC absorbtion through fingers thing??


----------



## pufindo (May 8, 2006)

i think youll be fine. just drink alot of water and cranberry juice. i used to funnel water and cranberry juice out of a beer bong! make sure to pee a few times before the wiz quiz. i use fake piss myself. but i work in the oilfield - i dont know abbout a government test... goog luck dood.


----------



## pufindo (May 8, 2006)

ive heard of lsd getting absorbed into fingers. not thc. dood just relax. your freakin out man. the schnoz berries taste like schnoz berries... lol super troopers


----------



## badboy55 (May 8, 2006)

pufindo said:
			
		

> ive heard of lsd getting absorbed into fingers. not thc. dood just relax. your freakin out man. the schnoz berries taste like schnoz berries... lol super troopers


I know I know man, I am over-reacting, I should be fine, Just being cautious. I think my plan of attack will be, 3 days before the test, I will drink shitloads of cranberry juice, and take some vitamin B12 Pills. I should be cool. I am really skinny. I hope that cranberry juice taste like Schnozberry juice...


----------



## parkingjoe (May 8, 2006)

ive heard of lsd getting absorbed into fingers. not thc. dood just relax. your freakin out man. the schnoz berries taste like schnoz berries... lol super troopers


ill state thc resin does get on fingers and into body as i always get stoned trimming if i dont wera surgical rubber gloves.

or was that some rubber glove fetish thing i had at the time.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 8, 2006)

ps water tastes shit ive never drank any unless i was swimming and by mistake..

fizzy coke for me 

oh and a dash of vodka..

rofl

pkj


----------



## purple_chronic (May 22, 2006)

well i really dont know but i worked at an airport and i never failed a drug test i just drunk those liquid detox or a bottle of apple vinegar and lots of water!!! it work 4 me at the airport i should work 4 you!!!!


----------

